# Help with camera collection



## popsleica (Jul 11, 2016)

Hello
I was left a large camera collection.
I need some help with value etc.
I have 3 24x24x24 boxes packed neatly.
Leica
Minolta
Nikon
Minox
Contax
From cameras to leather cases to filters winders boxes and manuals
light meters film 35mm Kodak display etc. some really nice stuff.
Need appraisal May want to sell
Maryland
Thanks
Richard W


----------



## MikeBcos (Jul 12, 2016)

Check ebay, that'll tell you what the items sell for. It sounds like you may have some nice equipment in the collection.


----------



## waday (Jul 12, 2016)

popsleica said:


> Hello
> I was left a large camera collection.
> I need some help with value etc.
> I have 3 24x24x24 boxes packed neatly.
> ...


Hi Richard, pictures may help, along with any names/models/model numbers/etc.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 12, 2016)

I have found that things sell for what people are willing to pay for them and that most collections by the average person aren't worth near what they think they should be.  You want an appraisal take them to a brick and mortar camera store and they will give you an appraisal.


----------



## john.margetts (Jul 12, 2016)

MikeBcos said:


> Check ebay, that'll tell you what the items sell for. It sounds like you may have some nice equipment in the collection.


Remember to check completed sales as that tells you what peopled paid. A lot of people ask ridiculous amounts for old cameras but do not actually sell them. Old cameras are not worth as much as you might think. I have a couple of professional cameras in as-new condition that I paid £20 for.


----------



## Light Guru (Jul 12, 2016)

Well we cant really give you values on them when all you give us is extremely vague information about them.  

Like others have said look up sold listings on ebay.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 12, 2016)

Sorry have to disagree.  Ebay buyers are notorious for paying way too much for someone else used stuff.  They get that "I want it" mentality and will pay way too much for what things are worth.  Even worse I have seen people pay 5, 6, even 10 times as much for stuff that is still available new in box from a store.  

Go to someone that is familiar with cameras and have them appraised.


----------



## MikeBcos (Jul 12, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Sorry have to disagree.  Ebay buyers are notorious for paying way too much for someone else used stuff.  They get that "I want it" mentality and will pay way too much for what things are worth.  Even worse I have seen people pay 5, 6, even 10 times as much for stuff that is still available new in box from a store.
> 
> Go to someone that is familiar with cameras and have them appraised.



You may think that eBay buyers pay too much but the fact is an item is worth what someone is willing to pay for it, sold items on eBay indicate what people are willing to pay.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 12, 2016)

And the lottery is the Redneck retirement plan.

Just because a few foolish people pay a ridiculous price does not make it an appraisal nor provide a true worth for an item.  In collecting appreciation is the goal, not depreciation through foolish investment.  Many a person has purchased that "great buy" only to find it not worth anything near what they paid.  

_“There’s a sucker born every minute.” (David Hannum)_


----------



## Netskimmer (Jul 12, 2016)

If you are pricing these things to sell them, the best course of action would be to see what people are CONSISTANTLY paying for the item to establish a baseline for an asking price. If only a few people are getting suckered into paying more than they should, the you shouldn't assume you can get that price for the item. If a large number of people are paying high prices for it, then sure. The point is to establish a baseline price, then you can decide how far above that you want to set your price and how far you are willing to budge during the negotiation.

If you are pricing these items for insurance purposes, you should base the value on what it will cost to replace them, not what you could sell them for. Once you have that number, add a bit to it just to be safe.


----------



## john.margetts (Jul 13, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Sorry have to disagree.  Ebay buyers are notorious for paying way too much for someone else used stuff.  They get that "I want it" mentality and will pay way too much for what things are worth.  Even worse I have seen people pay 5, 6, even 10 times as much for stuff that is still available new in box from a store.
> 
> Go to someone that is familiar with cameras and have them appraised.


I wasn't suggesting the OP should look for the highest price paid on EBay but look at the spread of prices paid. I regularly both buy and sell cameras on EBay and I only rarely see  people paying over the odds - certainly not when buying from me.

Then again, if the OP is looking to sell, he wants to go where people pay the most, surely?


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 13, 2016)

I just sold a friend's late father's collection to adorama. Could have possibly got more on eBay but time is pretty valuable. He was happy to get a check for a little over two grand. The glass brought in the majority of the haul. I properly estimated condition of most everything except for 1 lens and a camera body up one. So I actually got a little more than the quoted estimate. I spent a few hours going through it, submitting estimate, and shipping. Pretty painless really. He gave me his photography books as payment for helping him out.


----------



## compur (Jul 13, 2016)

Vintage photo gear doesn't have fixed values. Condition is everything and cameras and lenses are complex.

Trying to determine values without a physical inspection by someone who is experienced in vintage cameras is folly.

For example, a Leica in need of service is worth far less than one in good repair, etc, etc. and only an experienced person can determine the condition and only by physically inspecting the equipment.

If you simply "look up eBay prices" you are ignoring the condition factor and your results will be worthless.

If lacking a real appraisal by a competent local person then take lots of clear photos and list the gear online for sale to highest bidder stating the honest truth that you don't know cameras and are selling the items "as is" based on the photos and whatever you can honestly say about them.

Otherwise, you'll likely get a bunch of angry buyers and returns/refunds and headaches for your trouble. Trust me -- eBay returns are no fun and you will have to pay return shipping as well.

This is my opinion based on selling camera gear online for nearly 20 years.


----------



## Netskimmer (Jul 13, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> I just sold a friend's late father's collection to adorama. Could have possibly got more on eBay but time is pretty valuable. He was happy to get a check for a little over two grand. The glass brought in the majority of the haul. I properly estimated condition of most everything except for 1 lens and a camera body up one. So I actually got a little more than the quoted estimate. I spent a few hours going through it, submitting estimate, and shipping. Pretty painless really. He gave me his photography books as payment for helping him out.


 I have wondered if you get a fair deal selling to Adorama.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 13, 2016)

Netskimmer said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > I just sold a friend's late father's collection to adorama. Could have possibly got more on eBay but time is pretty valuable. He was happy to get a check for a little over two grand. The glass brought in the majority of the haul. I properly estimated condition of most everything except for 1 lens and a camera body up one. So I actually got a little more than the quoted estimate. I spent a few hours going through it, submitting estimate, and shipping. Pretty painless really. He gave me his photography books as payment for helping him out.
> ...



I think it's a good way to move gear quick. Fair is relative in that they have to make a profit. You may or may not get what you would with the hassle of doing eBay, Craigslist, or Etsy. It's an alternative. They could have accepted my judgement but did give me more on a couple items. I also included a list of my findings for each item. I tested everything to the best of my ability.


----------



## compur (Jul 13, 2016)

You can sell to KEH, Adorama, etc but you won't get much. But, on the other hand there is much less headache doing it that way.  They will pay about half (give or take) what they think they can get for it. Business is business.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 13, 2016)

For someone who doesn't know much about cameras it might not be worth the time and trouble to research and price all this. Sounds like it's a nice collection, and there are people who collect old cameras, depending on what they are and the condition.

Adorama or KEH would be a good way to go. I'd think the Leica could potentially have the most value, but not knowing the specifics it's hard to tell. There are people who collect Minox and spy cameras too.


----------

